# Midway Deer Processing In Katy



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Any thoughts on Midway in Katy? I've gotten negative reports regarding whether it's actually "YOUR" deer you're picking up. I am a man that likes to give someone he benefit of the doubt. I hope in my case, it's a simple and honest mistake. If not, I guess I've been upgraded to Elk.
Not looking to start a bashing thread, but merely anybody else's experience with Midway.
Thanks


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

I used them for many years when I lived in Katy...always treated me good and enjoyed their product. Not the best I ever had but certainly not the worst!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Eh there OK, I would say that they are pretty standard as far as a processor. They made "good" meats not "outstanding" if you catch my drift. I'd say your going to have the problem of not picking up 100% of your deer anywhere unless they advertise otherwise, but your usually going to pay more at those processors. It costs more to them to shut down after every deer to clean up. My 2 cents


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Lots of other folks to use, but your call


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Will never go back there.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Hoppies, in LaPorte is the best I ever had.
Midway is so so, but convenient to Katy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wouldn't use them again, try Bellville Meat Mkt , they are great.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Doziers in Fulshear is pretty **** good... I always liked Midway and used em forever, then I moved to the south of 10 and getting to Midway was a pain... still do most of it myself now though...I took Herman (Midway)my first deer I ever shot... Thanksgiving of 1976...


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

I used to use Midway many years ago. I can tell you if you use them you will never have to worry about getting your deer mixed with mine, EVER.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

BIL used the for a while and quit. Sausage, etc was ok but after a couple of instances of not getting his own meat back he was done.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Belleville meat market all the way


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

old 37 said:


> Wouldn't use them again, try Bellville Meat Mkt , they are great.





kenforu said:


> Belleville meat market all the way


x2, you cannot go wrong by driving the extra 30 minutes out to Bellville.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

regulator said:


> Doziers in Fulshear is pretty **** good... I always liked Midway and used em forever, then I moved to the south of 10 and getting to Midway was a pain... still do most of it myself now though...I took Herman (Midway)my first deer I ever shot... Thanksgiving of 1976...


I'll second Dozers. Ive been very happy with both price and quality of meats from there...


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Have to say I was really happy wth Belleville meat market also


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I used Midway once. Everything was fine. Except I did not like how they weight the meat and threw it in a bin. With another deer. So I think it was a safe bet. I got none of my deer.


----------



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

X3 on Doziers in Fulshear 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Used Midway this year and did not have any problems. Got the right amount of meat back and the sausage was good, how would you know if you got your meat or not?


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not to hijack the thread but I would venture to say that 95% of processors do not return 100% of your deer. No way to be profitable processing one deer at a time and completely cleaning and sanitizing all equipment before moving on to the next one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I promise you if you use country slaughter house in Victoria , you get your meat ! Stand up place 
http://countryslaughterhouse.com


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

For those that posted they would never use them again how about the rest of the story, maybe save someone some grief.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

*Sausage*

I use Doziers. But I cube my meat and wait till May or June to take it in. That way I know I get mine back. It's been taken care of( hadn't rode in the back of a truck for several days) on ice or in the freezer.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's the story. I dropped of two deer, one for me and the other was my customers. I get it back and the chili meat was tagged as Elk. I confirmed my other packages were Elk as did my customer in Louisiana. I contacted Midway and they were going to research and call me. No call back. I get home and opened the package to prepare my chili and noticed that the meat is extremely red. I called my buddy who is extremely familiar with deer and elk meat and he said that the elk meat is definitely darker in color than deer meat. I call Midway again yesterday evening and they again informed me that it was id'ed incorrectly. I mentioned the darker color and the phone call I had with my buddy. Long story short, I took out another package last night and when I get home from work this afternoon, take it to Midway for them to once and for all determine if it is deer or elk. If elk, they said they will compensate for the mistake, if deer all is good. No harm, no foul (or deer in this case)


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Here's the story. I dropped of two deer, one for me and the other was my customers. I get it back and the chili meat was tagged as Elk. I confirmed my other packages were Elk as did my customer in Louisiana. I contacted Midway and they were going to research and call me. No call back. I got home and opened the package to prepare my chili and noticed that the meat is extremely red. I called my buddy who is extremely familiar with deer and elk meat and he said that the elk meat was definitely darker in color that deer meat. I call Midway again yesterday evening and they again informed me that it was id'ed incorrectly. I mentioned the darker color and the phone call I had with my buddy. Long story short, I took out another package last night and when I get home, take it to Midway for them to once and for all determine if it is deer or elk. If elk, they said they will compensate for the mistake, if deer all is good.


If you got an equal share of elk, you owe them money. Elk is better than deer all day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> If you got an equal share of elk, you owe them money. Elk is better than deer all day.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't see an issue if it's elk. Sounds like a upgrade for free.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

jjtroutkiller said:


> For those that posted they would never use them again how about the rest of the story, maybe save someone some grief.


Our meat was spoiled when we got it back.
They said they could make us more. How we don't have any more deer meat?

Friend had chili meat made. Was cooking it found buckshot in it, he used a rifle to kill it.

I've been using Aronld's in Hempstead.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Used Prasek's for years with nothing but great things to say! They use our deer and the best sausage and summer sausage I have ever eaten... Their jerky is off the hook also.. Super nice folks and first class business.. Brett


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I use Bellville or Vincek's in East Bernard depending on what I want to have made. Both places are far better than any other I have tried personally or had from other guys I know that were processed at different places. I have had Cernoch's product in Rosenberg from a friend... and it was very good as well.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Used Prasek's for years with nothing but great things to say! They use our deer and the best sausage and summer sausage I have ever eaten... Their jerky is off the hook also.. Super nice folks and first class business.. Brett
> View attachment 1895162


We've had about 15 elk processed at Praseks over the past 8 years, and always have good product. Last hunt, we took 7 elk......ended up with a BUnCH of everything, including a 120 dozen tamales. They are yummy too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I could see getting spoiled meat, that would be the last time I used the place as well.
As far as finding buckshot or lead in a bow killed deer that's probably not fair, I hunted a bow only lease for years and have found all kinds of stuff in deer. I shot an average size 8pt in Arkansas one year with a bow and found another broadhead just under the spine and looked like every hillbilly in the county put a load of birdshot in that deer.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I grew up right down the road from there(my dad still lives there). They had some good stuff. Their own sausage used to be great. Don't know how it is now. 
However, we and everyone else I knew took our deer elsewhere to be processed. Way too many bad processing stories in the last 40 years for us.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Been using Vinceks for years and I wont go back after a A deer costs over $700. Bellville Meat Market here I come


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

They mix all deer meat!!! NOT YOUR DEER THAT YOUR EATING!!!
Stop using them ten years ago!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

juan said:


> Been using Vinceks for years and I wont go back after a A deer costs over $700. Bellville Meat Market here I come


Wow, never cost me that much for 3 deer. I just take them the boned out meat though.


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Juniors in Wharton is the only place I go 
They guarantee individual processing

​
As an added benefit to our customers, *Junior's Smokehouse* accepts deer and other wild game for processing into a variety of smoked products.

We have been processing at our original location, *H and B Smoked Sausage*, for over 20 years and take pride in the quality of the product we deliver. All the same recipes and smoking techniques are now available at *Junior's* to provide better access to our customers.

We process a wide variety of game including: whitetail deer, mule deer, antelope, nilgai, elk, wild and domestic hog & turkey, goose, and even crawfish!

To ensure that you receive the highest quality product possible, we process every order separately. We NEVER mix your meat with other orders!

Our services include:


drop off available seven days a week


fresh meat processing: steaks, cutlets, hamburger, chili, and pan sausage


smoked meat processing: smoked sausage, survival sticks, dry sausage, hot links, summer sausage, and jerky


we do not accept wild game with hide, head or horns intact


we will gladly customize the spices we use at your request


no deposit is required


So this year let *Junior's *take care of all your processing needs!

*2011 - 2012 Processing Prices: *

Debone White Tail Deer or small Hog Cutting Steaks $1.50/lb Jerky (peppered or Plain) $7.25/lb 

$50.00 ea. 

Debone Quarters Tenderizing Steaks $.50/lb Stew Meat $2.00/lb

$ 10.00 ea. 

Debone Elk, Nilgai, Large Hog & Exotics

$70.00 & up 

*****Prices below include the cost of adding pork to your meat and vacuum packing.

50% pork/50% venison* 60% pork/40% venison 

Smoked Link Sausage (Regular)..................................................................$ 2.35/lb............................$ 2.50/lb

Smoked Link Sausage with Jalapeno, Spicy or Hot.......................................$ 2.55/lb............................$ 2.70/lb 

Smoked Link Sausage with Jalapeno & Cheese...........................................$ 3.25/lb............................$ 3.40/lb 

Fresh Pan or Italian Sausage.......................................................................$ 2.15/lb............................$ 2.30/lb

Smoked Sausage Sticks (Regular, Spicy or Hot)..........................................$ 3.89/lb............................$ 4.04/lb

Smoked Short Links (Regular, Spicy or Hot).................................................$ 2.45/lb............................$ 2.60/lb

Smoked Summer Sausage (Regular)...........................................................$ 2.95/lb............................$ 3.10/lb

Smoked Summer Sausage with Jalapenos & Cheese..................................$ 3.85/lb.............................$ 4.00/lb 

Survival Sticks (Regular, Spicy or Hot).........................................................$ 4.35/lb.............................$ 4.50/lb

Dried Link Sausage......................................................................................$ 3.15/lb............................$ 3.30/lb

*If you supply your own pork deduct .60/lb 

Hamburger or Chili Meat $.50/lb Vacuum packaging $.30/lb

Adding: Beef $2.89/lb ~ Pork $1.89/lb ~ Tala $ 0.95/lb ~ Jalapenos $ 0.20/lb ~ Cheese $ 0.70/lb ~ Sage $ 0.25/lb

******We are making small batches using only your meat, minimum of 30 lbs per seasoning required

Hamburger/Chili - 15 lb min. Jerky - 5 lb min

*****All prices are based on the wet weight (green weight) of the meat before processing. The finished product 

will have a lower weight due to shrinkage.

******We recommend a 60% pork 40% venison ratio for all smoked link sausage. We feel this ratio produces the 

best finished product.

*Prices subject to change without notice.*









​


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

seis dedo del pie said:


> Juniors in Wharton is the only place I go
> They guarantee individual processing


I tried Juniors for the first time last year, great price, sausage has great flavor but their casings suck. The are way too tough for my preference, I am guessing they use a synthetic? Anyways, back to Bellville I go.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I used Juniors last year and everything came out great.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Praseks is the place to go.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

For dried (cold smoked) sausage I take mine to grazins in seguin. For fresh/grilling sausage, ironically, b & w in north Houston is where I go most. I have also tried bellvile, praseks, country smokehouse and rotate around.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Bellville Meat Mkt hands down for me,,, Have known the family for 20 years, They are stand up folks that stand behind their process,,,If you ask them they will take you thru the process to show you how you get Your Deer,,,,


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Vinceks*



juan said:


> Been using Vinceks for years and I wont go back after a A deer costs over $700. Bellville Meat Market here I come


I had used Vinceks for 25 years when this happened last year.I dropped off two boned out deer and they called me about a week later on Sunday morning.Mr.Vincek told me my deer were ready for pickup and they close at 3 pm.I explained that I picked up my wife from the hospital the day before and I really could not leave her.I told him when I dropped the meat off, I told the guy that checked in my meat I may not be get back for a couple of weeks.The guy told me''no problem'',we will store it for you.I told this to Mr.Vincek and he said the guy told me wrong and he could not store my meat.I explained my situation and told him I would try to get there as soon as I could.Mr.Vincek again repeated he could not store the meat.I became upset and thanked him.An hour later I was able to get a sister in law to stay with my wife and I drove to East Benard.I walked up to the counter and told the guy who I was and he told Mr.Vincek my name.I walked to the front to pay and the lady was very nice.While paying,Mr.Vincek and the guy put my three boxes on another counter near the door.The lady asked if I needed help and I declined and carried the three boxes to my truck.In all my years,they had always helped me.Over the years,I have spent hundreds of dollars on processing,bbq and their great kolaches.No more! This year I will drive an additional hour to Bellville Meat Market.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Just switched from Prasek's to Bellville Meat Market this year and am very happy with the service and the quality of the product at Bellville.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I lived in Katy for years and we took deer to Midway. The sausage was good, but I'm not naive enough to believe that I was only eating deer I shot. The process looked strange and I asked one of the guys in Spanish how they kept the deer seperated, he said they didn't really. You drop off 40# you pick up 40#. Since I moved, I use Killian's in Hempstead. I almost hate to put it on here because so few people know about it, but the place is awesome. You could eat off any surface in there. Not so much at Midway.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been told that Prasek's has already broke ground for a new facility in Seally on I-10 for the west Texas hunters. Rumor has it that Bellville Meat Market is also opening a place on I-10 near Brookshire. Both will be a plus. I use Bellville now but would try Praseks.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Steve H said:


> I have been told that Prasek's has already broke ground for a new facility in Seally on I-10 for the west Texas hunters. Rumor has it that Bellville Meat Market is also opening a place on I-10 near Brookshire. Both will be a plus. I use Bellville now but would try Praseks.


Wow, that would be awesome.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bellville Meat Market all the way...Been using them for years and you definately get YOUR deer back.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I do business with both Prasek's and Bellville but for the last few years just with Prasek's because they are so close to me and I know them and they know me.

Their new computer system makes it a breeze to get your order processed, your name stays in the system so you don't have to continuously give your name, address, etc., and all of your selections, how you want your meat done, is right there. 

I sure like the unloading dock, hot water hose to wash your cooler out and the quality of what I get from Prasek's. Oh yea and their tamales are over the top.

TH


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm headed to Bellville Friday morning.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> I do business with both Prasek's and Bellville but for the last few years just with Prasek's because they are so close to me and I know them and they know me.
> 
> Their new computer system makes it a breeze to get your order processed, your name stays in the system so you don't have to continuously give your name, address, etc., and all of your selections, how you want your meat done, is right there.
> 
> ...


Prasek's is very clean also.. I was super impressed with how spotless that place was when the owner took me back and showed me his processing area..

I heard the new place being built off I-10 is going to be much bigger also.. 
Great folks and my favorite place to get meat processed for sure.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

kenforu said:


> Belleville meat market all the way


This

And Jason Arnold


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

Bell ile Meat Market all the way:texasflag


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

After opening weekend of bow season, I dropped off two hogs at Midway. On the hoof one weighed 185, the other 90. 275 lbs on the hoof, so figure.......140/150 lbs of meat in the cooler. They were caped, quartered, and put on ice for four days, with the water drained each day, new ice added on top.

I dropped 'em off, and asked for 1/2 breakfast sausage, and 1/2 link. A couple of weeks later I got a call to come get my sausage.

They brought out a small box with a combined 36 lbs of sausage. I tried to question the owner, and he told me I just didn't understand how little meat was left over after caping and gutting. I am a respectful person, and told him I disagreed...but what was I to do? So, I left.

Got it home, and threw the link on the grill. Driest stuff EVER. The next morning, I cut open a package of breakfast sausage, and it was blood red. Keep in mind, this meat had been on ice almost 5 days being bled out. We cooked it, and it was 100% hamburger. Not only was it not my meat, it wasn't even pork.

I took it back, and after some back and forth with the daughter and her helper, they relented and refunded my money. I then took the box and set it on the deck of their shop. She asked "you don't want that"? I said "it's not mine....why would I want that".

Now, let me also share...this is a "shame on me" story, because 5 or so years ago I called to check on a hog I dropped off, only to be told they had a "bad person" that had worked for them, and my meat was among the orders stolen by the employee. They "gave" me commercial pork to make up for it that time.

So, I recently used Greaks out in Alvin, and love it.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1293594

NO.MORE.MIDWAY. for me. Ever.


----------



## TxDoc8404 (Jan 10, 2013)

Iv used Midway several times and iv liked them , and the prices are good, i have recently used others and i wasnt impressed with the operation or customer service


----------



## limitedout (May 16, 2006)

I worked all through high school and college (winter breaks) at Midway. Granted, this was 20-25 years ago, but I can tell you at that time, each deer was processed separately. If it was a dressed out deer with hide still on, it got an ear tag referencing order number and customer's name....if it was quartered or boneless, it went into its own lug and was tagged as well. I was very familiar with the entire operation from drop off to pick up and again, their processes were very efficient and good. I do not live in the Katy/Houston area any longer, so can not vouch for how they are now, but again, at that time meat was kept separate.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I dropped off a deer at midway. When I picked it up and checked my order, I found it to be wrong. The guy took the wrong meat and went to the back. When he came back he had more packages that was what I ordered. I asked how that could be right and still be my deer. He shook his head and told me then, they do not keep it seperated. It is probably the same hispanic dude I read about in the other posts. This isn't a he said she said post. This happened to me, his mouth to my ears. They are high priced and their sausage sucks AND you are not eating your own deer.

I am a Bellville City Meat Market convert. I dropped a hog off there Sunday. I can't wait to throw a lip over some of that Jalapeno cheese link.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

they are all Hispanic guys that work there, and Trish is the woman that I believe ya'll are talking about.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I use h&s in Conroe. Friendly people and good product


----------

